# [SOLVED] tv reception changes by the hour



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a 5 ft DTV antenna mounted on the roof about 12 ft above the ground.
At 6:30am I receive about 30 channels very clear. By noon I am only receiving 3, and they are weak. I have a preamp on the antenna and am feeding one TV.
Why does the reception change so drastically?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Atomospheric conditions cause signal changes throughout the day.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: tv reception changes by the hour*

Is there something I can do to help overcome these changes?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: tv reception changes by the hour*

The only thing you can do is point the antenna in another direction to get the best reception.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: tv reception changes by the hour*

Could the preamp be overheating when the sun hits it? How far away are the transmitters? It's true atmospheric conditions change, but shouldn't to that degree. Go to antennaweb.org and see what type antenna they recommend.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: tv reception changes by the hour*

antennaweb.org says"There are no stations predicted to serve this location."


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: tv reception changes by the hour*

I have resolved this problem by buying a larger antenna and raising it up higher


----------

